# 2013 North Central MN Hunting Results



## coding goddess

If you are hunting in the north central Minnesota area, what are your results?


----------



## coding goddess

I went and hunted around the Winni area yesterday with no luck. Seemed a bit dry but this rain should help. Heard reports of finds around the Grand Rapids area but they could only be rumors.


----------



## shuwe25

I went and hunted in the Wadena area, yesterday. Morels are starting. I picked a cool whip bowl full. They should really be coming later this week.


----------



## fungusrookie

I'm around the Mille Lacs Lake, Onamia area. Been out looking twice but found nothing. New to this mushroom hunting thing but it sure seems interesting. I have access to over 1,500 acres of private land if anyone is willing to show me some tips on where to look I can get you on land that hasn't been hunted before. Going out again Wednesday to look.


----------



## toxichaven

Fungus rookie I would love to hunt with you. I am not a expert, but I do know what to look for and I am from the Onamia area. I live south of the area and still a little early for prime shrooms. Let me know if you would like to set up a hunt. We can discuss plans over coffee at cederwood.


----------



## johnny

I would also be willing to help and show you some pointers if you want. I live in the twin cities but would be willing to drive up for a chance to hit some land that isn't crawling with other hunters. I have never had an unsuccessful trip into the woods. I would say a week or two is needed to be prime up there, finding a few small ones around the cities and a little ways north, but just the first spots and they still need time to grow. I grew up in the country and now live in the city, so any excuse to spend a day in the woods is a good excuse to me.


----------



## fungusrookie

Thanks both of you. I will post again after this week when my days off are coming up.


----------



## ashland

Fungusrookie, would you be able to get in the woods this weekend? I'll be in Brainerd and could come over your way for a day, Saturday maybe. I'd love to see if any morels are popping thru.


----------



## fungusrookie

Ashland I have an odd schedule with my job, most of my days off are during the week. I have to work this weekend, thanks for the offer though.


----------



## kander65

I live about 15 miles west of Pequot lakes in the middle of nowhere. I am having hard time patterning the morels up here. I have only found a few in two different spots on the side of dirt roads. There are no elms in this area mostly aspen, birch, basswood with a few oaks,maples and pines mixed in. The woods are huge around here with thousands of acres to search. I was a pretty successful morel hunter down south but I am stumped up here. I have been out 3 times in last week with no luck just lots of ticks. Any suggestions besides south facing hills. I know they grow up here but the big question is WHERE. I am so frustrated. Helppppppp!!!


----------



## destroying angel

kander65--I grew up in the upper peninsula of Michigan and I imagine they grow in the same kind of spots there. We always found them under popple trees. Also known as Aspen. It took me a long time to find them when I moved to southern MN because I was only looking under popple trees. Weird how they grow under different kind of trees in different areas, huh? Good luck!


----------



## scott c

Not from around there but Dr. Kuo has a go to yellow spot in Michigan, nothing but Basswood. Thought I would toss that out there an good luck from ohio. My buddy just got back from N Michigan and was finding yellows in maple along with several other groups of people. Here in Ohio, maple does host them at times too!


----------



## kander65

Thanks for responses. Destroying angel when you say under popples do you mean live popple trees. The woods here are thick I mean super thick with popple trees. Most of the dead popples I see are dead from wind storms not disease. I have always related morels to dead or dying trees. Thanks


----------



## johnny

The biggest patches I have ever found were around wind-killed trees and fire burned areas. In Minnesota I have always found them around elms, but down in Nebraska where I grew up I always found them around cottonwood (in the poplar family with aspens) and pine trees. Different varieties are endemic to different host trees which can vary quite a bit by area. Out west they have even identified a couple novel types that MUST have fire to grow.


----------



## fungusrookie

Well I spent 5 hours in the rain checking about 20 elm trees with bark peeling off and some downed popples. Found zero morels. Probably still to early with the cooler nights and lack of sun. Anyone else finding anything yet?


----------



## skamp

Just found about 20 in the Anoka area today. Left a bunch of smalls to grow a little more. Growing on the south side of the hills.


----------



## recon

I'm about 40 miles north of Brainerd and checked a couple spots for blacks this evening. Found about 40 nice fresh blacks. Just starting to pop! With all the rain and the sun a shining they should really start to pop this weekend. Carl


----------



## beertopia

Checked a few spots in the Walker area yesterday, picked about 15 medium sized yellows at one of the spots and left about that many smaller ones. There were some decaying verpas at this same spot. Surprisingly for this "early", this was on a steep, north-facing slope. Heavy leaf litter and deadfall branches, mostly 6-8" popple trees. Good luck all.


----------



## odguy

I was out tonight and found 2 keepers and one tiny little thing. Lots of decaying verpas also. I'm south of Bemidji and I think I'll be hitting different ground tomorrow. I found one in a stand of huge pines and one in heavy litter in popples. I think my spots will be safe this weekend, hopefully everyone spends all there money this weekend and can't come back next!!! :lol:


----------



## skamp

Going to the Freeport area this weekend just NW of St. Cloud. Anyone having luck in that area?


----------



## rupert

The Bemidji area black morels are in rough shape so far. Several of my high yield spots sprouted bunches of mushrooms after last weekend's rain, but the dry conditions during the week have halted growth. I have returned to the same patch 4 days in a row and have seen no growth since Tuesday. Last night most of the small ones looked pretty dried out and had already developed mature colors looking pretty dry at only 1" high. Not sure if that means they are done, or if the light rain that came through northen MN last night can save them. Have only had one "good" night of picking this year about 20 miles south of Bemidji in a very moist swampy aspen/alder mix area.


----------



## shroomguy

Skamp...my honey holes from last year were staying to pop large numbers of mushrooms. All just beginning to show.biggest was an inch tall. Need some heat for them to grow. I put a trail Cam on them in time lapse to see what happens. This is in Stearns country.


----------

